# FET and FLU



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,
We have our transfer on thursday and i have flu...i was so ill yesterday my temp went sky high and i spent 35 hours in bed mostly asleep...its starting to improve but now im worried sick its not going to go before transfer day....our flights, hotel, everything is booked grrrrrrr.......just wanted a rant x
clare xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Clare


Snap with the flu - it's awful  isn't it  Hopefully the worst of yours is over now and by Thursday you will be fit and raring to go!


Good luck


Tracy
x


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Really hope you feel better soon and your FET is a success - Good Luck   

My little miracle is a frosty!! xxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi claire

I was thinking of you today and the 23rd popped into my head!!! Hope you are ok? Let me kknow if it all goes ahead tomorrow, sorry you got flu, thats rubbish.... I still not had a period since end December! Think will come soon though and then can plan next cycle.  Will think of you tomorrow and keeping eveything crossed. Not been on here much lately, found it a  bit painful and struggled to get on with life as constantly on this site and not thinking bout anything else! Hopefully of sane mind now and ready to go again. hope you strong too.  Let me know how it goes.
Janey
xxxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.....I had 2 embies transfered today at compaction stage...and very good quality so fingers crossed xxx


----------

